# Vernors Bottle, High Shipping?



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2017)

Does $28.00 seem extremely excessive for mailing a $5.00 bottle? LEON.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ea...651296?hash=item466eaeaa20:g:kEUAAOSw4CFYrHZx


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 30, 2017)

Just glancing at their other auctions it looks like their shipping costs are pretty reasonable, so probably an error on the lister's part.  That doesn't help the high start bid on the bottle!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 30, 2017)

I am currently buying some cheap but heavy items on eBay. I've found that I have to dicker with many sellers with regard to shipping prices, some cooperate, some don't. Some pad the low selling price by adding to the shipping price. Sometimes eBay's automatic calculator screws up, sometimes the seller puts in too much weight either in error or on purpose. Shipping costs are high no matter how you look at it.
Jim S


----------



## troughsc (Nov 2, 2017)

Hmm, I just clicked on the link and the bottle has a Buy It Now of $24.99 on it with a shipping quote of $8.00+. I wouldn't call that an inflated shipping charge. Could be that the seller saw his error and revised the listing.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 2, 2017)

I just looked at it again & it still said $28.00 Shipping?


----------



## botlguy (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm getting $42.35 for shipping to my location, 83869.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 3, 2017)

I still get $28 as well.  I suspect they have either the weight or more likely the package dimensions wrong in their listing and it is artificially pushing up the shipping cost.


----------

